# It's Never the Same



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

But - it's always a blast! Opening day for me was just as much fun as it was when I was 12. I have a little slough on some private that I get to hunt every opening day in the afternoon. It's near a WMA and inevitably some of the released birds make it to the private slough. Generally speaking though, the wild to released ratio of roosters killed is about 50/50. 

To get back to the slough, I walk through an old abondoned feed lot - now overgrown with weeds. As I was walking through the feed lot, I came across two or three tumbleweeds piled together and I couldn't help but step right in them. As my foot hit the ground, two roosters erupted from the tumbleweeds and flew straight away. Two shots later and I had my birds. These were both released birds, but they still scared me half to death when they took off! I don't think there is a more beautiful bird on earth than a rooster pheasant.

I spent the next half hour shooting a few Eurasians - tomorrow is jalapeño bacon wrapped dove poppers and pheasant fajitas for lunch!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool!

Hey, we'll all be waiting down in the Recipe section for ya.

.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats Jeff. Looks like a great day right there!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

A hunters subconscious instinct to step on a couple random tumble weeds. SWEET!


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoot bud!!!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Can't beat a day like that!


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

*Round 2*

I was able to make it out again Saturday afternoon with my hunting buddy. I had him stay up on a cement pad overlooking the slough while I went down and hunted. I only kicked up one rooster, but my little hunting buddy was so excited when I handed him the rooster and asked if he would like to carry it while we walked back to the truck. I asked him if he wanted to stop and get something to eat on the way home and he asked if we could eat the pheasant that night instead. How could I say no??


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

No way to beat that! Well done!


----------

